
NASA to change 'harmful and insensitive' planet and galaxy nicknames - rippeltippel
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/aug/08/nasa-to-change-harmful-and-discriminatory-planet-and-galaxy-nicknames
======
88840-8855
I can see how many people will be upset about this. I honestly dont care at
all. Call them whatever you want.

